# Spring 2017 Quilt Block Swap discussion



## Belfrybat

Since Spring is already here and several of us have been discussing the swap on other threads, I thought I'd consolidate them here. Not trying to take over, but if we are going to have this swap before summer, it seems we should at least be preparing for it.

The poll we took did not translate into this new forum, but several of us remember that the Spring swap was going to be a 12" Spring floral/garden theme nine patch variation.
Here are some pics and patterns for nine patch variations: http://quilt.com/Blocks/NinePatchBlocks.html

My vote would be that we don't specify colours except "Spring". We had a Spring swap two years ago with peach, green, lilac, yellow and white. How about giving ourselves more latitute with this one? Someone asked about using either white or cream along with the coloured fabrics. I vote for cream as I think white would look too stark (but then again I'm not a fan of white).

I am willing to act as a hostess and *JlynneP* has also offered.


----------



## Calico Katie

I usually use white with spring colors because I think it makes the colors stand out more. I can work with anything, though, so whatever everyone else wants is great. I have two patterns already picked out and some fabric set aside. I am ready to go!


----------



## COSunflower

It would be nice to have more latitude concerning colors so that we can use up some of our stashes.  We need to specify though if it is to be FLOWER garden or VEGGIE garden or BOTH. I have fabrics for both but I know that some people have strong preferences. I think white is OK, sometimes it is hard to find a nice cream color. Was April 1st supposed to be the start of the Spring swap? Wasn't it April 1st to June 1st?


----------



## COSunflower

I've picked out the simple **** Fly pattern this time. Thank you Belfrybat for the link!!!


----------



## Calico Katie

COSunflower said:


> It would be nice to have more latitude concerning colors so that we can use up some of our stashes.  We need to specify though if it is to be FLOWER garden or VEGGIE garden or BOTH. I have fabrics for both but I know that some people have strong preferences. I think white is OK, sometimes it is hard to find a nice cream color. Was April 1st supposed to be the start of the Spring swap? Wasn't it April 1st to June 1st?


I think it would be great to do both flower and veggie gardens! I'd sign up for both lists because I'm really wanting to make a big dent in my stash.


----------



## COSunflower

Katie, that's a great idea about having TWO garden lists!!!! I would go for both also!!! It would make a nice dent in my stash too!  GREAT idea!!!!


----------



## COSunflower

We could have TWO Hostesses too - one for each swap.


----------



## Calico Katie

COSunflower said:


> Katie, that's a great idea about having TWO garden lists!!!! I would go for both also!!! It would make a nice dent in my stash too!  GREAT idea!!!!


I thought it was *your* idea! I just re-read your post and I guess I've had too much sun and mis-interpreted it. But, I am game for both, absolutely. Are we going to get in trouble for starting a swap avalanche?


----------



## COSunflower

2017 is a New Frontier!!!! LOL!!! I guess if we can keep two swaps organized well it would work just fine!!! What does everyone else think???


----------



## rjayne

Sounds like fun. 2 swaps at once would be exciting. Will have to see there is enough interest to do it.


----------



## Jlynnp

I could do 2 swaps at the same time. I have a LOT of floral fabrics.


----------



## Belfrybat

I don't think I have any veggie fabric and really need to use just from stash. Actually I do have some but the background is black -- not spring colours. I didn't remember any dates being proposed -- otherwise I wouldn't have started this thread -- sorry about that. I just hoped we could get going early enough not to overlap with the summer swap. And I agree two months is long enough for the swap to last. This past one was three months but several still haven't mailed. Life gets in the way no matter how long a swap lasts. Been there myself -- just barely meeting the deadline even on longer swaps.

Splitting into two groups is fine with me. Depending on whether the veggie group wants only Spring colours, I might not be able to join that one. But I'll certainly be in the floral one.

BTW, I've decided on the Friendship Star as my floral fabric is a large print, so it will show well in the corners.


----------



## Jlynnp

I found a block called a Sweet Pea and I think that is what I will be using for a spring swap. It uses 5 colors so I think I will use a main floral fabric and then pick 4 co-ordinating colors to add to it.


----------



## Calico Katie

Belfrybat said:


> I don't think I have any veggie fabric and really need to use just from stash. ... I didn't remember any dates being proposed ...


I'm using only from my stash, too, it's been over two years since I bought any fabric. I made a resolution that I won't buy anymore except white when I need it, because I use it all the time, and only necessary quilting supplies like batting, thread, needles, etc. I very much want to use up most of my stash. 

I read through the original thread with the poll for 2017 swaps and Angie had mentioned the second week in April as a tentative date for the spring swap to begin. I hope we can move that just a bit to around the 1st of April. I'm ready to start my blocks as soon as I know about the background fabric. If there is enough interest and we do two groups, I think the colors should be the same for both. I am really in the mood to work with some spring colors.

I love that we're doing nine patch variations and hope we get a big turn out for the spring blocks!


----------



## COSunflower

And please remember everyone, you DON'T have to participate in BOTH swaps - ONLY IF YOU WANT TO!!! If you prefer, just join the one that interests you the most, that will use what you have in your stash. Katie, I haven't bought any fabric for awhile too as I'm trying to use up what I have also. I just happen to have fabrics that WOULD WORK for both plus I have the TIME to do both.  Being retired has it's perks.


----------



## Calico Katie

COSunflower said:


> ... I just happen to have fabrics that WOULD WORK for both plus I have the TIME to do both.  Being retired has it's perks.


I love being retired! I took an early retirement because I wanted to be young enough and healthy enough to get the most out of my time in the sun. I've been building my stash for decades so I have just about anything and everything I need. If I don't have it, I don't need it.  I have three different corn prints. One is just corn kernels, one is corn on the stalk and one is a pretty corn on the cob with a black background. Why? ... It seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## COSunflower

I retired early because my BODY was not healthy enough to keep going - otherwise I would still be teaching!!! I loved it!!! My legs and spine have had too many injuries to go with my arthritis.  BUT my brain is still good and young! LOL!!! I've had my stash going for years too but have cleaned out alot this past year. One of my sisters is always sending me stuff from HER stash too! LOL!!! I've run out of room to store it so have been trying to USE it up now!!! Those corn prints sound really pretty!!!


----------



## rjayne

I thought I would share what I have been working on while waiting for the winter swap to end and spring one to start.


----------



## Calico Katie

That's great, rjayne! Is that a gift for someone? If it's hanging on a wall, it's going to look like a window into a pretty mountain scene.


----------



## rjayne

It is for my husband. We plan on hanging it in the living room at least for now.


----------



## AngieM2

Since Ive become so busy why don't you get this going Belfrybat. I know I will not be doing it. Dad's medical and cousin Terry's medical are keeping me too busy to consider doing the next one.


----------



## Belfrybat

Oh Angie, I'm sorry to hear about your Dad and cousin plus all the other things you've been facing lately.
I'll be glad to spearhead this swap and if we decide on two, perhaps someone else will hostess the Veggie one. Not that I won't participate in both, but I'm not sure if I have the fabric for the latter.


----------



## Belfrybat

OK - so far this seems to be the consensus so far for the Spring swap:

Spring garden theme in "Spring" colours. White as a constant, but it's not necessary to use white in your blocks. 12" blocks (12.5") finished. Do we want to specify solid white or would tonals be OK? 

Possibility of two swaps -- one floral and one veggie if we have enough participants to do two. And I'm gathering that blocks could bridge that by combining floral and veggie, just as long as we stick to Spring colours? Or do you want to keep them completely separate? 

Let's use this thread for preliminary discussions and then we'll start another thread for signups on April 1st with a target finish date of June 15th. That gets the blocks in before the official start of summer. Does this sound OK with folks?


----------



## Calico Katie

I'm happy with whatever the group wants to do and plan to take part whatever they decide. I use white and WOW both and for something scrappy like this, I don't think it has to be one or the other, either will work great. From reading the poll thread, it seems like the original idea was florals and spring colors and that's my main interest. If combining veggies and florals is okay with the group, we can do that. If there is enough interest, we can do a separate veggie swap. Thanks for getting this organized for us, Belfry!


----------



## rjayne

My vote would be for 2 separate swaps. I would participate in both. 
The veggie fabric I have seen has more bold colors then spring colors on it. 
I am anxious to get started on this one


----------



## Belfrybat

rjayne said:


> My vote would be for 2 separate swaps. I would participate in both.
> The veggie fabric I have seen has more bold colors then spring colors on it.
> I am anxious to get started on this one


Do you have any examples of veggie blocks with bolder colours? If we go that route, I might be able to use the veggie fabric I have that has a black background. Oh, and can we expand the "veggie" definition to including fruit? That opens up more possibilities as well.


----------



## rjayne

I don't have any in my stash but I have seen them in the fabric store with bright red tomatoes and rich green cucumbers and multi colored peppers. Hopefully there will still some there when I go back to the store. 
I would think a fruit and veggie theme with any color would work.


----------



## rainedaze

rjayne said:


> View attachment 59415
> 
> 
> I thought I would share what I have been working on while waiting for the winter swap to end and spring one to start.


I Love that quilt rjayne!!


----------



## Calico Katie

rjayne said:


> I don't have any in my stash but I have seen them in the fabric store with bright red tomatoes and rich green cucumbers and multi colored peppers. Hopefully there will still some there when I go back to the store.
> I would think a fruit and veggie theme with any color would work.


When I think of vegetables, that's what I think of, golden yellow squash, orange carrots, the deep purple of eggplant. You can find some type of fruit or vegetable in any color.


----------



## Belfrybat

OK, so perhaps the fabric I have with veggies on a black background might work? I'd post a pic but I can't find it right now since I reorganized my stash.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Whatever you ladies decide is fine with me. Don't know if I have veggies and fruit fabrics,but know that I can make some applicate fruits and veggies up. With the exception of Wednesday haven't bought fabrics since 2009. This is my year of either use it or get rid of it. Certainly want to make dent in stash. Been busy quilting for Project Linus, 1st grandchild, veterans, library.
Retirement is wonderful now,not so much when first retired.


----------



## maxine

I too LOVE the idea of two swaps at once.. One Flowers and One Vegetables.. how cool is that!!?? and yes make them easy,, 9 patch or 9 patch variations , 12 1/2 inch blocks..

I have lots and lots of fabric.. I really need to clear some out, wish you ladies all lived close to me and I'd invite you over to have lunch and to pick out some fabric to take home.. how fun would that be???? Way cool for me.. 

I like the idea of starting in April and two swaps at once but I think we should get the final word from Angie.. I'm sure she will agree but still,, we need to hear from her before proceeding.


----------



## Belfrybat

Oops! I thought we had heard from Angie, but in case I misunderstood, I've PMed her to make sure she meant what she said. I've asked if she would post her answer here so we are all understanding the same thing. 



AngieM2 said:


> Since Ive become so busy why don't you get this going Belfrybat. I know I will not be doing it. Dad's medical and cousin Terry's medical are keeping me too busy to consider doing the next one.


----------



## maxine

Oh *Belfrybat* I am so sorry and do apologize,, I had not seen Angie's above post to go ahead,, I was afraid in our wild quilter enthusiasm we had gone off of the rails without her .. Please know I do approve and appreciate your spearheading these projects !!!!

I like the idea of two separate swaps,, one flowers, & one vegetables and fruits.. I would participate in each/both of them.. 
Again so very sorry for being a dunce..


----------



## Belfrybat

Maxine -- please don't apologize -- you are right. Even though Angie said for me to go ahead, it's right and proper to ask her if what we are tentatively planning is OK. She's been the moderator for years and knows so much more than any of us do. Or at least me.


----------



## Jlynnp

I am in for one of them and can hostess one if needed. After I see the Neurosurgeon next week I maybe up for both swaps.


----------



## COSunflower

I love the idea of the two swaps also!!! One floral and one fruit and veggies.  I would be happy to Hostess the Fruit and Veggie swap if need too. I have the time etc.  This is going to be FUN!!! Thank you SO MUCH Belfrybat for being our new Hostess!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

How about I make a list of those who want to hostess the fruit and veggie swap and use a random number picker to choose the hostess? Or if there are only two, flip a coin? I don't know how Angie chooses the hostesses, but I think this way would be fair. 

I have copied and pasted the intro portion of the last three swaps and will consolidate them as each left out a little something that was then clarified later in the thread. I hadn't realized how much information is in the details of that first post. 

AND I can participate in both swaps.  I found 8 jelly roll strips of fruit and veggie fabric I'd completely forgotten about. It will take some creativity, but I have an idea how I can use them in a 9 patch design.


----------



## rjayne

Belfrybat said:


> How about I make a list of those who want to hostess the fruit and veggie swap and use a random number picker to choose the hostess? Or if there are only two, flip a coin? I don't know how Angie chooses the hostesses, but I think this way would be fair.
> 
> I have copied and pasted the intro portion of the last three swaps and will consolidate them as each left out a little something that was then clarified later in the thread. I hadn't realized how much information is in the details of that first post.
> 
> AND I can participate in both swaps.  I found 8 jelly roll strips of fruit and veggie fabric I'd completely forgotten about. It will take some creativity, but I have an idea how I can use them in a 9 patch design.


That sound fair. I will also participate in both swaps and will offer to be hostess for either of them. 
Its good to have this to look forward to


----------



## HorseMom

I think Angie would draw a name from a hat. The random numper picker seems like the same concept. Are you going to draw names for the flower block hostess as well?


----------



## rjayne

HorseMom said:


> I think Angie would draw a name from a hat. The random numper picker seems like the same concept. Are you going to draw names for the flower block hostess as well?


I would say a separate hostess for each. It would be a lot for one person to keep track of 2 spectate swaps especially if they were going to participate it both of them. 

There used to be other things they looked at like how long someone was a member, if they were active, and if they had ever successfully participated in swaps before. I think they wanted to make sure the hostess would know what is expected and would be there for the whole swap. The hostess does have some responsibility to motivate and organize. New members would participate in a few before being considered. Everyone eventually got a shot. Swaps are always fun and a good way to learn new things and meet new friends whether as a host or participant.


----------



## COSunflower

I think separate hosts for each swap is good too. Maybe Raindaze can do the hat thing for the hostesses since she was the last one? Yes, Angie always checked to make sure that a Hostess was active, good at organizing, reliable etc. It IS alot of responsibility and a person needs to stay current on all of the posts and checking in with participants to see how they are doing etc. and to be prompt in getting the blocks mailed back out to people when the swap is done.


----------



## maxine

Yes I agree..we do need two hostesses& draw our hostesses from a hat.. I love being a hostess.. would like to do it again soon.. not ready for these two as am looking at knee replacement surgery so want to get that behind me first.. am very much looking forward to participating in these two swaps!!
.


----------



## Belfrybat

I definitely agree there should be a separate hostess for each swap - trying to hostess both would be way too much work for one person. I was planning on hostessing the floral garden swap and, if you read my posts above, had said I'd randomly select the hostess for the fruit/vegetable swap. But if you want Raindaze to do that, it's fine with me. 
At this point there are three who have indicated they would like to hostess that swap: COSunflower, Rjayne, and JLynnP. I'll PM Raindaze and give her these names and she can check if others indicate their willingness.


----------



## maxine

Belfry I think you should hostess the flower swap.. it's cool to have rainedaze pick the vegetable/fruit hostess..

As for the question on the use of white fabrics.. I say white or tonals.. don't have to use white if you don't chose too.. let's don't limit ourselves.. go with wild & free!!! I'm just hoping for bright colors not pastels..

*Mobookworm *appliquied sounds wonderful.!!. looking forward to working with you.. )


----------



## Calico Katie

When we sign up, are we going to tell which block we've chosen to avoid having the same block? It doesn't bother me to get several blocks using the same pattern. They look so different when done in the different colors and prints. I've been looking through patterns and just thought of that.


----------



## Belfrybat

Maxine, thank you. I thought that was what Angie intended and I haven't heard anything from her to the contrary. 

Katie -- My take is as long as it's a nine patch or a variation of such, it won't matter if some are the same pattern or not. As you say, the different prints and colour combinations make them not look alike anyway. I remember several years ago we had a nine patch 6" block swap and it was amazing to me how different the squares looked even though they were the same pattern. I got a quilt and several table runners from that swap.


----------



## Calico Katie

Great! I've been looking at patterns all morning and have mine chosen and some to use for extra blocks to bring my quilt to size. These are some pages I've been looking at for ideas. These patterns were used for a block lotto and sometimes the cutting instructions are for two blocks and some are for 9" blocks but they're all easy to enlarge to 12".

http://www.azpatch.com/bom/bom2009/quilt2009.htm

This page has an Oklahoma Boomer pattern. I love that little guy!
http://www.azpatch.com/bom/bom2013/quilt2013.htm


----------



## HorseMom

Maybe I misunderstood Angie. I thought she meant for you to act as the moderator and get things rolling. I thought the offers I had seen to hostess were for either or, not just the veggie swap. Maybe I'm remembering wrong, this head cold is kicking my butt. I just think a hostess should be drawn for each swap. That's how Angie would have done it. 

I use to have a very small about of fabric with fruits and/or veggies on it. If I come across it, I will donate what I have if someone needs it
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

Belfrybat, you can take my name AWAY from the drawing of the veggie swap if you want because I've been Hostess just a bit ago. I just want everyone to know that I am WILLING if I'm needed.  It's always fun to be Hostess and see all of the blocks ahead of time.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Maxine, I almost always use bright,bold colors in my quilts. Working on my last two Gram's Thread Projects now. Four years ago started with 100 down to last 2.
Horsemom, was the camera operator on this end will try to post picture of center of 3 D Dragon Quilt it's one of the last 2 Gram's Thread Projects. It's in black and white paper. My quilt will be last.


----------



## Belfrybat

HorseMom said:


> Maybe I misunderstood Angie. I thought she meant for you to act as the moderator and get things rolling. I thought the offers I had seen to hostess were for either or, not just the veggie swap. Maybe I'm remembering wrong, this head cold is kicking my butt. I just think a hostess should be drawn for each swap. That's how Angie would have done it.
> Heidi


I've not heard from Angie for clarification and Raindaze hasn't responded to the idea of drawing names, so I'm no longer sure of anything. I've PMed you and sent you the changes to the intro post I've done so far so when the time comes you can post it. I combined Karen's and Angie's intro to cover (I hope) all bases. I'll participate in the floral swap and hopefully in the veggie/fruit if I have enough fabric. 

Hopefully someone will be able to do a better job of this than I have. I'm sorry for the controversy I seemed to have caused.


----------



## Calico Katie

HorseMom said:


> ... I use to have a very small about of fabric with fruits and/or veggies on it. If I come across it, I will donate what I have if someone needs it Heidi


Are you going to sign up for the floral swap, HorseMom? It's going to be fun.


----------



## maxine

Belfry you are doing an excellent job... I vote that You be the Hostess for the flower swap.. no reason you shouldn't be, and since you've gotten us this far, and Angie DID respond with her approval, I say let's just proceed!!!! I'm sure Rainedaze will respond soon as to drawing a Hostess name from the "Hat" of the willing participants for the Vegetable swap... if she doesn't care to chose, I will volunteer to do it, if no one objects...

Mobookworm I'd love to see the pictures of your 3-D Dragon!!!! And hurray you like bright colors too.. nice!

Calico Kate thanks for sharing the sites for those block patterns.. they gave me some cool ideas to work with.


----------



## HorseMom

Calico Katie said:


> Are you going to sign up for the floral swap, HorseMom? It's going to be fun.


No I won't be signing up for swaps til I'm retired. The swaps are just too much with working 6/7 days a week, having a 10 year old daughter, horses and not having a designated sewing area. There's more, but that's plenty in itself, lol
Heidi


----------



## Calico Katie

maxine said:


> Belfry you are doing an excellent job... I vote that You be the Hostess for the flower swap.. no reason you shouldn't be, and since you've gotten us this far, and Angie DID respond with her approval, I say let's just proceed!!!! I'm sure Rainedaze will respond soon as to drawing a Hostess name from the "Hat" of the willing participants for the Vegetable swap... if she doesn't care to chose, I will volunteer to do it, if no one objects...


Thank you for clarifying this, Maxine, and for speaking up.


----------



## Belfrybat

Thank you, Maxine, Katie, and Rjayne. I don't want to offend anyone, but really did think I could be the hostess for the floral swap based on Angie's post. If Horsemom is still opposed, then I'll drop out.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Imagine dark,dingy,wet, dungeon. 
Imagine Dragon's princess living in a gilted gold birdcage hanging from the ceiling.
Imagine a 9 year old telling his grandma. Grandma when you get old.
You can live with me,but you have to cook and you can't sit around all day eating bonbons.
This is the center block of the 3D Dragon's quilt








This was started 24 years ago. Been slowly collecting what I need for the entire quilt.


----------



## Jlynnp

Belfrybat said:


> Thank you, Maxine, Katie, and Rjayne. I don't want to offend anyone, but really did think I could be the hostess for the floral swap based on Angie's post. If Horsemom is still opposed, then I'll drop out.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree BelfryBat should be the hostess for the floral swap. I plan on doing both as long as I do not need back surgery soon.
> 
> DO all of our blocks need to contain the exact same fabrics or can we switch it up. I had thought of using the same main fabric but using up some scraps and smaller amounts to finish the rest of the blocks.
> 
> I am still very willing to hostess the fruit and veggie swap.


----------



## Calico Katie

MoBookworm1957 said:


> ... This was started 24 years ago. Been slowly collecting what I need for the entire quilt.


That is going to be incredible when you finish it!


----------



## Calico Katie

Jlynnp said:


> ...
> DO all of our blocks need to contain the exact same fabrics or can we switch it up. I had thought of using the same main fabric but using up some scraps and smaller amounts to finish the rest of the blocks. ...


It doesn't matter to me if the green in my block isn't the same green you used in other people's blocks. When we sign up we're just promising to make a block for everyone else who has signed up and this is a great way to use up those odds and ends.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

When this is done then have Double Wedding Rings in Star Wars fabric . Bride and Groom as characters from Star Wars with wedding information in center of quilt.
Then finally my quilt, Butterflies are Free done in vivid,bold,bright embroidery hand stitched. Black sashing, where sashing crosses copper Butterflies.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I liked Maxine's idea wild and Free. Just has to be nine patch.


----------



## COSunflower

Wild and Free is good with me too! I don't think that each block has to be the same. I've received blocks that were different before and don't mind at all - it's good to use up our stashes!!!! When I was making my winter blocks I ran out of the original blue fabric that I was using so had to substitute something different for just ONE block!!!  Couldn't drive yet and the original blue plaid I used I had bought and used in a project years before so finding the same would be impossible I'm sure. I'm not picky and I just like the fun and comraderey (spell?) of the swaps.  It is so much fun to see the ideas and fabrics that our other friends come up with.


----------



## Belfrybat

I agree that the blocks do not have to be the same. They are all going to different people anyway. And a nine patch block (or variation) is the perfect way to use up scraps. I will use the same focus fabric on the floral one but probably will change up the colours of the center friendship star. I'm not sure what I'll do on the vegetable one but will decide that once the swap is going. 

--------------------
OK update on the upcoming swaps. Since I haven't heard from Rainedaze, *Maxine* will toss a coin and choose the hostess for the vegetable and fruit swap from between JlynneP and Rjayne. COSunflower said she recently was a hostess and has generously withdrawn her name so others can have a chance to do that. I will hostess the floral one.

On *Saturday April 1st* I will post two threads for signups with the standard intro we use for block swaps. Actually I combined both Karen's and Angie's so I think all bases are covered. 

I am looking forward to both of these swaps and hope we get lots of participation.


----------



## Calico Katie

Belfrybat said:


> ... On *Saturday April 1st* I will post two threads for signups with the standard intro we use for block swaps. Actually I combined both Karen's and Angie's so I think all bases are covered.
> I am looking forward to both of these swaps and hope we get lots of participation.


Woo hoo!! Now we're cooking with gas!  I think I'll just make Saturday an all day sewing event and try to make a big start on my florals. I have several patterns picked out and I'm ready to rev up my sewing machine.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Trying to get my chores all caught up. So I can go practice my blocks, got several patterns in mind. What I don't use for swaps will go into Project Linus quilts. Let's use them scraps,stashes!


----------



## Belfrybat

I asked Maxine to toss a coin between Rjayne and JlynnP. She PMed me instead of posting on the thread, but here is her message:

I put the two names in a bowl on folded up on pieces of paper and had my husband pick one out.. the winner is......................* Jlynnp !!!!!!!!* perhaps Rjayne could host one later this year.. 

looking forward to signing up for both swaps..


----------



## rjayne

Can't wait till Saturday. I am looking forward to both swaps. 
Congrats jlynnp we are going to have a great spring swap!!


----------



## AngieM2

I'll check in tonight. Been busy coming and going


----------



## AngieM2

Random name or number draw sounds perfect. Just what I'd suggest.


----------



## AngieM2

Now I'll have to check about making one more? 14 plus hostess or 13 plus hostess.


----------



## rjayne

AngieM2 said:


> Now I'll have to check about making one more? 14 plus hostess or 13 plus hostess.


13 plus hostess


----------



## AngieM2

Whew! Then I have them done and now pressed. I'll get them mailed in time. Sorry for being the cows tail on this swap. Let's just say the past few months have not been as I would have ever expected.


----------



## COSunflower

I was checking my stash and I have way more veggie and fruit fabric pieces than I thought!!! Thanks to a PAST fabric swap!!! I vaguely remember that we had a summer garden themed fabric block swap when I was working full time etc. I never did anything with the blocks and totally FORGOT about them....while looking thru my fabric I found all of these nice pieces looking to be the size of two blocks in a 9-patch!!! Now I'm looking thru the latest box that my sister that quilts sent me from WA last Fall - lots of florals!!! YAY!!! I think I'm ready for BOTH swaps now!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Wish i had time for the floral, but I know Dad will have one or two operations and then going back to see Cousin Terry as he progresses from massive heart attack in Feb. I'm getting to really like St. Louis and can drive around there decently. I will be checking in from time to time to see how you all will be doing.


----------



## Belfrybat

Thanks, Angie for your encouragement. I'm sorry you can't join in as well, but family comes first. Prayers for you, your father and cousin. You have a lot on your plate lately.


----------



## maxine

ANGIE know that we are missing your kind words of encouragement.. but definitely family does come first.. I hope you are taking care of yourself too.. Are you finding the quilt & fabric stores as you are driving around??? I hope so.. stop in some of them & if you see some fabric I need please get it for me


----------



## COSunflower

I didn't think of that Angie!!! You could build up your stash for FUTURE swaps while driving around St. Louis!!!!! Give your dad and Uncle Terry big hugs from us and PLEASE take care of YOURSELF also - you don't want to be the next one in the hospital!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2

I had not thought of looking for quilt fabric shops in St. Louis but what a neat idea. And just to let you know, Joann's is having fat quarters for 75 cents each,.normally 2.49 each. Goes thru Sunday.


----------



## Calico Katie

AngieM2 said:


> I had not thought of looking for quilt fabric shops in St. Louis but what a neat idea. And just to let you know, Joann's is having fat quarters for 75 cents each,.normally 2.49 each. Goes thru Sunday.


Whaaattt!!! 75cents each - I didn't know that! But I'm not buying anymore fabric. I have more than I need now. (mumble mumble) ... not buying fabric ....


----------



## maxine

I always know where the fabric stores and bathrooms are !!! Yep,, hopefully by a good place to eat !!


----------



## AngieM2

Calico Katie said:


> Whaaattt!!! 75cents each - I didn't know that! But I'm not buying anymore fabric. I have more than I need now. (mumble mumble) ... not buying fabric ....


That does not work. I bought a few and I have many yards of stash.


----------



## frogmammy

Checkout the fabric at Hobby Lobby, too.

Mon


----------



## COSunflower

I think I might just have to make a trip to JoAnn's this weekend......


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm glad folks are excited about these two swaps. Here are the links to the sign-up pages:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/th...lt-block-swap-starts-now.561924/#post-7859071
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/th...p-2-vegetable-and-fruits.561925/#post-7859070
Let the fun begin!


----------



## COSunflower

I'm so excited girls!!! Lets go!!! I've been going thru my fabrics and am washing today - AFTER I go to JoAnns....LOL!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Sign me up ladies


----------



## Belfrybat

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Sign me up ladies


We'd love to have you! The sign-up threads are here:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/th...lt-block-swap-starts-now.561924/#post-7859071
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/th...p-2-vegetable-and-fruits.561925/#post-7859070


----------



## Belfrybat

Hello, folks. Please consider this thread closed and go to one or both of the new thread to sign up for the swaps or discuss fabric and block choices. Many thanks!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/th...lt-block-swap-starts-now.561924/#post-7859071
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/th...p-2-vegetable-and-fruits.561925/#post-7859070


----------

